# squr-rel hunting



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

if you have a lot of squr-rels in you yard take a pellet gun and when they are standing still shoot them and feed them to your p's but make sure they arent rabinus


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

That's sick


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

hahhaha

and make sure you live in the boonies, drive a truck and chew tobbacco!

hahha just kidding..
but if you don't live in the boonies, ie the city, and your neighbour sees you shooting wildlife, make sure you threaten to shoot them to not call the cops, as most will!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam u are sick


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

i usualy feed my piranha's deer heart from when i kill a deer with my bow


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

I believe city squirrels have greater levels of various pollutants than country squirrels due to differences in diet and possibly polluted air (they're running around right at tailpipe level, they're bound to breathe in more stuff than you or I). Stick to country squirrels.

As I recall, only mammals can carry rabies, your piranhas would be unaffected. You might be (especially if you clean/skin it before feeding), but they'll be fine.

*P-Power* makes a good point, doing this stuff in view of "normal" people is not a good idea. If my neighbors had any idea what I have and what goes on in my house they'd tar me, feather me and run me out of town.









-PK


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i wouldnt feed sh*t i catch in the city to my p's


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

arent squirrels like really greasy also?


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

hmmm well i would just leave the squirrel be .. there to funny to watch and mess around in your yard to kill imo


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

the only animal i would be willing to go out and hunt would be birds and turkey, i want to go turkey hunting with my ak-47. if only hunting with an assult rifle with 30 rounds was legal. but im only 14 so i cant get in too much trouble.hehehehe


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow i would never think of feeding that to my Ps!


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

illnino said:


> the only animal i would be willing to go out and hunt would be birds and turkey, i want to go turkey hunting with my ak-47. if only hunting with an assult rifle with 30 rounds was legal. but im only 14 so i cant get in too much trouble.hehehehe


 Wouldn't be much usable meat left on a squirrel hit with a 7.62mm. Go and get yourself one of these if you're gonna eat them or feed them to your fish.

Unless you're just doing it for fun, nothing wrong with that.

-PK


----------



## mesx7828 (Mar 3, 2004)

this is a sick post,


----------



## BigFoot (Feb 16, 2004)

Squirrels are tough animals. I didn't think a Pellet gun could kill a squirrel?!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

my pelet gun has killed many squerrels.... mine is a cO2 pellet gun







. that thing can take out rabbits too


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

i don't know about giving a squirl to your p's is to good of an idea.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

BigFoot said:


> Squirrels are tough animals. I didn't think a Pellet gun could kill a squirrel?!


 that is why you whip out the old ak-47


----------



## tanmuscles (Feb 18, 2004)

Has anyone checked what pellets are made of? LEAD. That's not exactly a healthy metal to be digesting, especially since they are small enough a p could swallow it and not even notice. Stick to stuff that is store bought.


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

well.. use bbs then
they're made of brass (I think)


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

P-Power said:


> well.. use bbs then
> they're made of brass (I think)


 They have a brass coating, I cant remember what's under that. Probably lead, which shouldn't be too big of a problem as long as you find and remove the pellet while cleaning the animal. Remember, waterfowl hunters use (or used to use, I think this was more of an enviromental issue than a health issue) lead shot to take down birds and usually eat them afterwards with no ill effects. We're talking about a trivial amount of lead here (if you remove the pellet), unless piranha are absurdly sensitive to lead poisoning (I must admit I know very little about what their tolerances to various pollutants) you won't have a problem.

-PK


----------

